# Temporizador Digital variable



## Angel73 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hola amigos, es la primera vez que escribo, espero me puedan ayudar no tengo muchos conocimientos en electronica, quiero construir un temporizador que sea digital entre 0 y 30 minutos que yo pueda programar el tiempo a voluntad, trate de hacerlo con un 555 pero los tiempos no son precisos. Debe tener dos display de 7 segmentos para poder ver la cuenta regresiva, un pulsador para programar los minutos y otro para stop. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## thenot (Jul 24, 2009)

Con un microcontrolador te andaría bien..
mira aquí..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/temporizador-pic-16f84-743/

Saludos


----------



## Angel73 (Jul 26, 2009)

Gracias por responder.


----------

